# True cost of Living?



## keboryan (Feb 21, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi,

I am moving to Crete in March to look for work as a chef (any tips on finding work appreciated) and I am looking to rent a 1-2 bedroomed apartment.

My fiance and my 2 yr old daughter will be following once I have found work, so I am looking for costs of kindergartens fulltime and part time. My fiance will be looking for admin work when she comes over.

I have heard stories of needing to earn 2000 euros a month to live in Crete,which I am not sure of. I have enough funds to last for a year for all of us without finding work, but would like any advice on the cost of living i.e electric, water, food and apparently landlords charge to take your toilet waste away.

Also any advice on how to get a health book.

Kind Regards,
Kevin Ryan


----------



## Rhodiaan (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey Kevin.

I started to work as a chef on Rhodes last year..
Made about 1650 a month (net), this year I am gonna make 2500 net, but taking on a bigger job too.

You have to consider saving up money during the summer, since restaurants and hotels will close end of october.
I dunno how much rent in Crete is.
Here I pay 500 for 2 bedroom, and that is reasonable and average.
Costs of groceries and stuff is about the same as in holland, so should be the same as in england, i guess.

Cigarettes just raised to 2,70 but okay, still a lot cheaper..

If you have more questions, my e-mail is bram.heus at gmail. com


----------



## keboryan (Feb 21, 2009)

*Finding work*



Rhodiaan said:


> Hey Kevin.
> 
> I started to work as a chef on Rhodes last year..
> Made about 1650 a month (net), this year I am gonna make 2500 net, but taking on a bigger job too.
> ...


Hi Rhodiann,
Thanks for letting me know, But does your landlord charge you to take your rubbish away and if so how much (something I read on one of the forums).

I seem to be finding it hard Locating work from the UK via the Internet, how did you find work in rhodes? Also what type of cuisine are you cooking over there International or Greek ?would like to Know a bit more about your average day in the kitchen.
I am sorry if I seem a bit Nosey just want get a mental picture of work and life in Greece as well as an idea of how Life is in a greek Kitchen.
I did work in Greece as a Sous chef in 2000 but it was a british sailing Complex so very much Like Kitchens in the Uk.
Anyway I look forward to your response,
Kind Regards,
Kevin Ryan


----------



## Rhodiaan (Feb 25, 2009)

Okay..
I can only tell you how itgoes in Rhodos, but I guess Crete is quite similar..
I pay the rent and that's it.
Garbage disposal is for free, all ove town are these containers where everyone throws their garbage in.
Furthermore I pay electricity, water is heated through solar power on the roof, so that is included.Most houses cook electric, since there is no gas pipes underground, and itś a burden to refill a gas tank every time. Most restaurants cook on gas though.

I cook international, since this is a reasonably expensive restaurant, with a lot of catering.
Most greek restaurants cook greek, and the more upscale ones try to cook international.
Greek chefs are weird, i think, but that might be a generalisation, Loud, yelling, but hardly working..Most kitchen have a lot of immigrant female wrkers, from Bulgary and Albania etc.

I have internet through a USB stickl, that is convenients( costs me about 50 a month, unlimited,telephone the same money about, not limited hahah)( Cosmote is good, I think)

I have a moped, 125 CC, costs about 600 second handed, insurance is 18 euro a year hahah.

Applying through internet is hard yes, most owners are still in the pre-internet time.
Our restaurant:fotisgroup. com

As for working in general greek kitchens i cannot say too much. I got here, cause my former chef needed me last year. Our kitchens are run by dutchies haha, but we still have a lot of help from the albanians etc.

If i were you, I go in the beginning of the season, feb/march/april, and just look around in the area you'd like to work.

If you need more info, just let me know!


----------



## Gilbert (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi. Crete is a great place to bring up kids from 6 months to 5 years. After that it is best to go back to your home country as the schooling is truly shocking here. 

However the kintergartens are excellent and not too expensive at about €260 per month. We are a family of 4 , 2 kids 4years and 2 years. We spend about €2500 a month. There is no council tax but you have to pay for jabs and doctors fees for the child. Doctors fees are €30-40. 

We have a 3 bed flat which we rent for €500 per month. Electricity avergaes at €80 euros, water €10, heating oil about €600 per winter. Sewage cost depends on the size of the septic tank. You could park a hummer in ours so never needs emptying.

food shopping prices are the same as UK overall. Toilitries are more expensive, booze is cheaper.

Good luck with the move. 






keboryan said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

I own a 4-bedroom apartment with kitchen, bathroom and living area which is rented at 380 euros a month. To me 500 euros seems expensive. I live in Crete and if you decide to move here, I recommend you buy a book called Living in Crete by Carol Palioudakis. I have found the book invaluable since I have been here, having moved here in September. I think you can find something comfortable in Kalyves (which is 15 minutes from Hania by car) for between 350 and 450 euros for you and your family.

Work you will find when you get here. People prefer face-to-face interviews and whilst Im not saying its pointless to look on the internet for work...its definitely better to ask around when you arrive.

Good luck


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

Agree with Gilbert on toiletries and alcohol, however there is a big difference in cost of food, both eating out and buying fresh produce. MUCH cheaper here for almost all foods.... unless of course you insist on buying imported products because you cant live without typically british goods....then its more expensive....but then why would you when you are moving to Greece???!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shellymaple said:


> I think the kind of profession you are in is very much needed everywhere.
> 
> go ahead and find a opportunity for yourself.everything is going to go well


Have you looked into your crystal ball for that titbit of prediction?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Shellymaple said:


> I think the kind of profession you are in is very much needed everywhere.
> 
> go ahead and find a opportunity for yourself.everything is going to go well


Have you looked into your crystal ball for that titbit of prediction?


----------



## zoebraoudakis (Jan 20, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Have you looked into your crystal ball for that titbit of prediction?


lol - a little harsh but funny all the same


----------

